# Thoughts on new Joshua Vides "California Sky" Collection?



## ItsPurseonal

What does everyone think of this collection? I actually don't own any Fendi bags but a peekaboo has been on my wishlist for a long time. I usually don't like "out-there" collections, but I think some of these pieces are amazing! I've attached pics from the Fendi website of some of my favorite items. Obsessed with the silk strap on the lilac baguette!


----------



## Sushibunny

I went into the boutique today to check it out , wasn't too impressed with the bags but some of the ready to wear was awesome, the cardigan and bomber jacket are my fav but the price is quite high , probably because of the uniqueness of the design, fabric is a interesting foam like fabric . Also this mink bomber, the color is really nice!


----------



## plingster

shopmycloset_lk said:


> What does everyone think of this collection? I actually don't own any Fendi bags but a peekaboo has been on my wishlist for a long time. I usually don't like "out-there" collections, but I think some of these pieces are amazing! I've attached pics from the Fendi website of some of my favorite items. Obsessed with the silk strap on the lilac baguette!
> 
> View attachment 4769222
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769223
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769224
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769226




I think the cartoonish Peekaboo and Baguette you posted is so cute! On the other hand, I can’t stop thinking about another Peekaboo in this collection, which is in graduated colours and looks so gorgeous on-screen. Still thinking whether to buy because it is so expensive!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Sushibunny said:


> I went into the boutique today to check it out , wasn't too impressed with the bags but some of the ready to wear was awesome, the cardigan and bomber jacket are my fav but the price is quite high , probably because of the uniqueness of the design, fabric is a interesting foam like fabric . Also this mink bomber, the color is really nice!
> 
> View attachment 4769706



So cool! I bet the price tag is also pretty hefty on that bomber 



plingster said:


> I think the cartoonish Peekaboo and Baguette you posted is so cute! On the other hand, I can’t stop thinking about another Peekaboo in this collection, which is in graduated colours and looks so gorgeous on-screen. Still thinking whether to buy because it is so expensive!
> 
> View attachment 4769717



I totally agree! LOVE this peekaboo! They also had a similar style in the baguette. But the price tag is wild ($5300 USD) and my first thought was that it’s a bag I’ll see for a third of the price in 2 years on fashionphile or the real real. That would crush me a bit  Still obsessing over it though!


----------



## plingster

shopmycloset_lk said:


> So cool! I bet the price tag is also pretty hefty on that bomber
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree! LOVE this peekaboo! They also had a similar style in the baguette. But the price tag is wild ($5300 USD) and my first thought was that it’s a bag I’ll see for a third of the price in 2 years on fashionphile or the real real. That would crush me a bit  Still obsessing over it though!



Yeah, I saw your reply to my other post mulling over 2 Peekaboos. I must say that I do not know much about the Peekaboo’s resale value (except that it is not that great compared with Hermes / Chanel). This Peekaboo in graduated colours looks unique - I don’t think I have seen any other bag in such graduated colours - but I am unsure about how easy or hard it is to match it with outfits. If it is not going to be that versatile, it would be hard to justify such a hefty price tag. If I do end up buying it, I would be the most expensive bag I own!


----------



## Allthesmallthings

I love it!!! I’m thinking about getting the nano baguette just so I have a little memento from this collection as I’m kinda on ban island at the moment.


----------



## thkred

I am in love with my new defender cover from the collection.  Works great to change up my mini selleria peekaboo!


----------



## plingster

My latest obsession... Yay or Nay?


----------



## thkred

plingster said:


> My latest obsession... Yay or Nay?
> 
> View attachment 4772469


I love this bag!  I think all these with the graduated tones are stunning!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I agree with the graduated pastel tones.  These are pretty.


----------



## winter_knight

shopmycloset_lk said:


> What does everyone think of this collection? I actually don't own any Fendi bags but a peekaboo has been on my wishlist for a long time. I usually don't like "out-there" collections, but I think some of these pieces are amazing! I've attached pics from the Fendi website of some of my favorite items. Obsessed with the silk strap on the lilac baguette!
> 
> View attachment 4769222
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769223
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769224
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769225
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769226


I'm saving up to buy my first lux bag. I've been eyeing the baguette for a long time. I love this style. I think it suits my casual style. I just hope I can get it once I have the money.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

winter_knight said:


> I'm saving up to buy my first lux bag. I've been eyeing the baguette for a long time. I love this style. I think it suits my casual style. I just hope I can get it once I have the money.



Great choice! Please share if you do end up getting one


----------



## plingster

thkred said:


> I love this bag!  I think all these with the graduated tones are stunning!



Ok guys, I have just placed an order for the BTW in graduated colours. Will update after it arrives!


----------



## winter_knight

I want to buy the black and white baguette from this line but it's not available in the states yet


----------



## thkred

winter_knight said:


> I want to buy the black and white baguette from this line but it's not available in the states yet


Are you sure?  It was at the Phoenix Sak Fendi about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## winter_knight

Really? I contacted Fendi and they told me it wasn't released in the states yet. I've been searching online and haven't seen it.

Thanks!


----------



## thkred

winter_knight said:


> Really? I contacted Fendi and they told me it wasn't released in the states yet. I've been searching online and haven't seen it.
> 
> Thanks!


Maybe try calling the Fendi in the Saks in Phoenix.  The individual I normally work with is Meredith.  I am almost certain I saw them unbox that.  I think a lot of items are selling out quickly.  I bought the defender and I see online there is only one left...but it wasn't even showing online for the longest time...I just spotted in one of the ads and asked about getting one.  It's possible more are coming. I was also debating the black guitar bag and know as of Saturday there were only 4 left in the company.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

plingster said:


> Ok guys, I have just placed an order for the BTW in graduated colours. Will update after it arrives!



Any update?? Would love to hear your opinion!


----------



## Drbrox

Hi everyone, first time poster here. I saw the baguette California sky bag yesterday and fell in love, like really fell in love. i called and asked some questions, got sent a video of the piece and it's on its way by courier to me right now. It is expensive for a Fendi bag (and actually i do not own any Fendi, I have never been keen on the classic black/brown logo colours), however, i have always liked the baguette. I may return the bag depending on how I feel as I am worried it is going to be a purchase I regret (will the style go out of fashion / will the colours look tacky in a couple of years?). i just thought it was so unique and love what I have seen so far. Though it's taken me all this time to fall back in love with the Saddle, i would only buy the saddle in black (same price as this bag) and i want a colourful bag (I think). Hope I am not making a mistake!!


----------



## plingster

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Any update?? Would love to hear your opinion!



Sorry for the late reply... As it turned out, my online order was cancelled by Fendi because it was apparently not in compliance with its terms and conditions for online purchases. I think it was because my shipping address was a PO box as I wanted to use a forwarding service. 
Anyway, I have yet to resubmit my order, which also means that I have some time to mull over my purchase again, especially with the rising foreign exchange rates.  I happened to pass by a Fendi store this afternoon but didn’t have time to go in to look for the BTW. I think I should do so one of these days.



Drbrox said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster here. I saw the baguette California sky bag yesterday and fell in love, like really fell in love. i called and asked some questions, got sent a video of the piece and it's on its way by courier to me right now. It is expensive for a Fendi bag (and actually i do not own any Fendi, I have never been keen on the classic black/brown logo colours), however, i have always liked the baguette. I may return the bag depending on how I feel as I am worried it is going to be a purchase I regret (will the style go out of fashion / will the colours look tacky in a couple of years?). i just thought it was so unique and love what I have seen so far. Though it's taken me all this time to fall back in love with the Saddle, i would only buy the saddle in black (same price as this bag) and i want a colourful bag (I think). Hope I am not making a mistake!!



Congratulations! I happened to catch a glimpse of the bag when passing by a Fendi store and the colours looked exactly like how it looks online. Do show us your Baguette when it arrives!


----------



## Drbrox

Drbrox said:


> Hi everyone, first time poster here. I saw the baguette California sky bag yesterday and fell in love, like really fell in love. i called and asked some questions, got sent a video of the piece and it's on its way by courier to me right now. It is expensive for a Fendi bag (and actually i do not own any Fendi, I have never been keen on the classic black/brown logo colours), however, i have always liked the baguette. I may return the bag depending on how I feel as I am worried it is going to be a purchase I regret (will the style go out of fashion / will the colours look tacky in a couple of years?). i just thought it was so unique and love what I have seen so far. Though it's taken me all this time to fall back in love with the Saddle, i would only buy the saddle in black (same price as this bag) and i want a colourful bag (I think). Hope I am not making a mistake!!


Just arrived. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4789950



plingster said:


> Sorry for the late reply... As it turned out, my online order was cancelled by Fendi because it was apparently not in compliance with its terms and conditions for online purchases. I think it was because my shipping address was a PO box as I wanted to use a forwarding service.
> Anyway, I have yet to resubmit my order, which also means that I have some time to mull over my purchase again, especially with the rising foreign exchange rates.  I happened to pass by a Fendi store this afternoon but didn’t have time to go in to look for the BTW. I think I should do so one of these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations! I happened to catch a glimpse of the bag when passing by a Fendi store and the colours looked exactly like how it looks online. Do show us your Baguette when it arrives!


I’m still debating on it but I do love the graduated colours.


----------



## lou123

Drbrox said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789950
> 
> 
> I’m still debating on it but I do love the graduated colours.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791370
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791371



I love your baguette I think it’s a keeper!!!!


----------



## Drbrox

lou123 said:


> I love your baguette I think it’s a keeper!!!!


Thank you so much guys! Ahhh aside from the one Chanel I own, this will be the most expensive handbag I own so I’ve got to accept it’s different, a bit out there but unique. The leather is absolutely amazing, the size is great, I have so many smaller bags but this fits a lot and I guess it’s not something I’ll see loads and loads of people have. If anyone else gets anything from the California Sky collection, I would love to see it!!


----------



## Cool Breeze

Drbrox said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789950
> 
> 
> I’m still debating on it but I do love the graduated colours.
> 
> View attachment 4791370
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791371


It’s a beautiful bag!!  Wear it in good health


----------



## tuna lala

Drbrox said:


> Just arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4789950
> 
> 
> I’m still debating on it but I do love the graduated colours.
> 
> View attachment 4791370
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791371


Congrats  it is stunning! You mentioned something about it going out of style/turning tacky and this might be initially what people think but I look beyond it. For me it is like an art object (objet d’art?), and I love sky and landscape colors. It’s not a typical degrade color scheme. For as monochrome as I dress everyday, to me this can be my daily bag.


----------



## plingster

Finally saw the Peekaboo and BTW in graduated colours in person last week... Both are gorgeous! Decisions, decisions, decisions...


----------



## Drbrox

plingster said:


> Finally saw the Peekaboo and BTW in graduated colours in person last week... Both are gorgeous! Decisions, decisions, decisions...
> 
> View attachment 4808345


The Peakaboo is stunning! I actually prefer the Peakaboo in the graduated colours to the Baguette. I think it’s sold out in London, might be wrong.


----------



## RT1

I love the Peekaboo in this color!    
But, the price, not so much.


----------



## plingster

You are so right... the price of the Peekaboo was the main deterrent for me. I am thinking of getting the BTW.


----------



## redhott

I'm late to this thread but only signed up to tPF very recently.  I love this collection and the whole collaboration of Fendi x Joshua Vides — so much so that I bought as many pieces as I could get my hands on, including the pale blue denim/embroidered flowers peekaboo. Expensive, but a bag I will keep and use often. Love that Joshua Vides is a fellow Californian.


----------



## Orangefanatic

One of the best capsule collection ever! I love Californiasky collection 
Photo credit @lionesseskk my IG account


----------



## LVorDie

thkred said:


> I am in love with my new defender cover from the collection.  Works great to change up my mini selleria peekaboo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4771581


Hey!
It’s been a while that you’ve had this and I am wondering how it’s holding up!? Do you still love it? I am looking to find one on the preloved market and there are so few ppl who have any experience or reviews on it. (I have the zucca defender and LOVE it fyi) 
Thanks in advance! Xoxox


----------



## fashion16

plingster said:


> Ok guys, I have just placed an order for the BTW in graduated colours. Will update after it arrives!



I just saw this bag at a local consignment store. Love it as art, wondering about the wearability. How are you liking the bag?


----------

